# Adrian Flux - Unusual questions



## weka (Jul 3, 2001)

I have chosen to use them this year. There's a supplementary infromation form that is required to be filled and returned. They ask for vehicles (make and model) that are in the family (other than myself) and their insurance renewal date? Also same for Bulidings/content insurance.

I mean what has other vehicles which don't belong to me got to do with my policy? I used many insurers in the past for my GTR and Adrian Flux are the first to ask these questions. TBH I don't really want to give out these information (maybe the buildings).

Is it compulsory?


----------



## moleman (Jun 3, 2002)

It's so they can send you spam come renewal time.

Adrian Flux suck.


----------



## NotoriousREV (Jun 11, 2003)

moleman said:


> Adrian Flux suck.


Amen to that


----------

